# omg an appraiser



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

imagine half of your halloween decor ( hanging out now, & all year) & being judged by a preppy halloween hater just cuz u want a remortg. thanx 2 my 350.00 house appraiser & a 20 something halloween snob my house won't measure up..................there creepy & the're kooky well.........................



















9










9


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That sucks!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Get another appraiser..BTW I think you can complain about this kind of prejudice, especially if you tell them Halloween is a religion for you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That don't make sense.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sigh, unfortunately it's like fighting city hall sometimes. Get another appraiser, or if the mortgage company only accepts that one, take down the stuff, get your loan, then put 100% of the stuff back up, lol


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would take it down and then get another appraiser and then say WTF???? Thats unacceptable... he should be appraising your house not your belongings.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree about getting another appraiser, but I'd go one step further...
When you get the mortgage from someone else you should have a mortgage picnic celebration and invite all your favorite ghouls and decorate the heck out of the house... being certain to invite the first appraiser and scaring the crap out of him.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

That is absolutely ridiculous. Call his company and complain - tell them to send a new appraiser. The real problem is that appraisers are freaking out so badly in this market, and don't want to get in trouble for over-appraising property values - I'm sure three years ago it wouldn't have been an issue. At the same time, they aren't doing the market any favors by under appraising either.

But yeah... I'm off the soap box now. Call the company, don't let them get away with that crap.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I would definitely have another appraisal done. In my county - the great powers that be decided to have re-assessments done on everyone and the whole county is in an uproar. I heard a man say that they appraised his shed for $32,000 - A SHED!! and you only have 40 days to fight it and if you want your own appraisal to prove they were wrong, you have to pay for it yourself. The appraisal companies are raking it in big time here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Did the appraiser state your house was worth less because of decorations? Was this an independent appraisal?

Get somebody else. They are supposed to appraise your house based on square-foot, comps, etc. Not your decorating style.


----------

